# Is my bantam a rooster?



## pulcini80

Everyone said hen weeks ago, but I'm thinking roo....however, I'm a newbie so what do I know 

Thanks for the responses!! Much appreciated


----------



## MaransGuy

I think a rooster, but I'm not 100% positive. The tail feathers curve like a roosters, but I can't see if the saddle feathers are pointed or not.


----------



## 5chicksowner

I think that is a hen this is my bantam cockerel:







His tail feathers are very long and he struts around and he does not forage (dig up the ground and look for bugs)
If your doesn't forage and only eats feed, then it is a boy


----------



## 5chicksowner

Nice looking chickens by the way
:smile:


----------



## rob

ive no idea if its a roo or not, but they are nice looking chickens.


----------



## mjs500doo

5chicksowner said:


> I think that is a hen this is my bantam cockerel:
> View attachment 14165
> 
> His tail feathers are very long and he struts around and he does not forage (dig up the ground and look for bugs)
> If your doesn't forage and only eats feed, then it is a boy


What?? All chickens forage.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## mjs500doo

Man I'm really leaning towards roo. Is he pure or cross?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Is that a leghorn? How old is s/he?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## mjs500doo

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Is that a leghorn? How old is s/he?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I kinda was thinking the same. Leghorn x Cochin bantam

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

If it's a leghorn over 5 months I think hen.


----------



## 5chicksowner

No roosters don't forage they just walk around and keep watch of the hens. I have had several roosters and they all acted this way.


----------



## wclee

Every rooster I have forages while also watching over his girls. If he didn't he would have starved long ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

It's very hard to compare on chicken of one breed to a completely different chicken of another breed and sex based on the plumage and comb of both. That's apples and oranges.

I'd be looking at saddle and hackle feathers for points, as someone previously mentioned, to decide what it is since breeding is a bit of an unknown. Either way it's quite a lovely little chook. Both birds posted are.

And roosters certainly forage, sharing the choicest bits with their lady friends. My younger cockerels who have not as yet learned how to be stellar mates don't share their food, but they still forage. If they didn't I'd be a shade concerned there was something wrong with them.


----------



## 5chicksowner

Well he was always busy running from my cat and the girls, so maybe he didn't have time. He was pretty small tho.


----------

